# Sunbathing



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love that shot. Three bestest buddies for sure.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Love it!!! No sunbathing here today, but will be in a day or two.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a great photo.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree, what a great photo!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great photo of 3 beautiful Goldens!!!


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

aww love that pic!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

They are amazing!! I love em.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I love your dogs! Great picture.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

omg they are sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this picture, such a beautiful shot of your beautiful goldens enjoying the warmth of the sun.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a wonderful picture. All look so content!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

An awesome photo of your beautiful dogs. I love how they're all cuddled up!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Now you made me go and search for all your pictures. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Skin cancer....... what???? Love the pictures!! Samantha loves tanning too. I say it's all the better so long as you have fur!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Awwwhhh...that is such an adorable display of golden sunshine!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

I love that!!! Sooo cute 

They look like they all really love each other. I esp love how the one on the top step has his (or her) paw resting on his pal.


----------

